# Who would you like to have met ?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Who in history would you have liked to have met and spent an afternoon with ?

My choice would be Sir Winston Churchill. I always found his wisdom and intellect to be profoundly interesting.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've always said I would've loved to have lunch with Jackie Mason, Henny Youngman & Myron Cohen. A few zingers for sure!
(note: you youngsters'll have to google those names  )


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Partial list: 

Abraham Lincoln (of course), 
FDR,
Barack Obama (still alive but counts as historical) 
Isaac Asimov (author), 
Saint Thomas More (jailed by Henry VIII),
Lester B. Pearson,
Stanley Kubrick,
Ernest Rutherford (physicist and mathematician)
Alberta Einstein (of course)


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I've always said I would've loved to have lunch with Jackie Mason, Henny Youngman & Myron Cohen. A few zingers for sure!
> (note: you youngsters'll have to google those names  )


On this subject-years ago I was Barberians Steak House and Jackie Mason was at the other table. I was probably one of the few who recognized the guy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nelley said:


> On this subject-years ago I was Barberians Steak House and Jackie Mason was at the other table. I was probably one of the few who recognized the guy.


did you wave "the finger" at him? 
Barberians....on Elm St? was it? brings back memories? still there?????
side note - we met Kathy Bates ("Misery") at a restaurant up in yorkville ...can't recall it's name...? but seems to me it's address was the name maybe ???? any help??? 944 or something?? hahaha


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> did you wave "the finger" at him?
> Barberians....on Elm St? was it? brings back memories? still there?????
> side note - we met Kathy Bates ("Misery") at a restaurant up in yorkville ...can't recall it's name...? but seems to me it's address was the name maybe ???? any help??? 944 or something?? hahaha


I was in the restaurant at the old Sutton Place Hotel years ago and Paul Newman was at another table (on the subject of old restaurants).


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Steve Jobs, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Marley, Carl Sagan, Pablo Picasso, and Mel Blanc.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Steve Jobs, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Marley, Carl Sagan, Pablo Picasso, and Mel Blanc.


whew!!!! 
jeez indexx...for a second there I thought i was on sags' OTHER thread ...."Ever met a celebrity?"
whoa!!!


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Any of the inventors and engineers long forgotten by the general public, say:

Hedy Lamarr 
Reginald Fessenden 
Claude Shannon


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Harold Harb


----------

